# MAC interview help!



## melimouse14 (Aug 11, 2010)

okay so i asked the mac artist who i love doing my makeup everytime i go in how can i work for mac. people told me to start freelancing, do a portfolio, ect. but he said that i didnt need to do any of that to just turn in a resume and he'll interview me on the spot.

here's the question:

How do i do my makeup??

-do i make it bold and stand out? somethine kind of colorful but still can be toned down? or do i do a more natural color side? kind of like the pic below..

i know ppl say to do ur best look, but i dont have one lol and im not sure what they're looking for. please help!

thank you!

meli


----------



## xjackie83 (Aug 11, 2010)

Since the boss already said they would hire you, I wouldn't worry too much about what look you go for. They are obviously already impressed with your skills.

When I think of MAC, I always think of really strong, playful eye colors. So even though he said you didn't need a portfolio, I would definitely bring one and have some pictures of how you are really good at doing different looks (playful, bold, and natural).

For the interview, I think you should go bold but professional. So maybe a really polished face with a strong eye (I love your look in the photo and would make it a little more dramatic). Don't go for a toned down natural look. This is a MAC interview, not a Clinique


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 11, 2010)

go stylist professional and your makeup make it look unique but not way out there like neon colors ya know LOL...


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting! I think you should do your makeup in a way that showcases your skills/technique whether it be a smokey eye, winged liner or bold lip etc. Good luck!!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely exciting! I would have a look at what the other artists look like. Is there a trend or do they each have their own 'look'? That'll help you with how you should go in with. Regardless of what kind of a store, they still have their target market.

Good Luck! Good Luck! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 12, 2010)

Just go all crazy and colorful with ur makeup, and show ur techniques, put on bright lipstick because red is the 'it' color this year. Mac MUA go crazy with their makeup and are very artistic. I actually just came back from my Lancome presentation today, and our national MUA/trainer for Lancome told us that employers love it when MUA and sales associates wear lots of makeup because when you are wearing them it would help you sell the makeup products. This is coming from a Lancome trainer and Lancome is known for classy and simple makeup look, so I am sure u can do wutever u want with your look at your MAC interview. I too actually wore lots of makeup and had two different color eyeshadow (yellow and red) for my Lancome interview and of course I got the job as a MUA, so I believe they really want to see what you can bring to the table. Good luck hunny.


----------



## melimouse14 (Aug 12, 2010)

thank u so much!! i really appreciate. ill definitely update on the interview


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

I dont have any tips but I wanted to wish you good luck!! Please keep us updated!


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 27, 2010)

We'd love to hear how it went...

Two months ago is a long wait.


----------

